
Microsoft Rereleases Windows 10 October 2018 Update, Fixes Data Deletion Bug - nopacience
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/9/17957506/microsoft-windows-10-october-2018-update-data-deletion-fix
======
java-man
is it going to reset my file associations again?

~~~
danmg
unblock me, coward.

